# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ما رأيكم في شركة Markets.com  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## abomoh

السلام عليكم   
لدي أحد الأصدقاء ويريد الإشتراك في هذه الشركه , فهل لدى احد معلومات عنها ؟  
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## 404

> السلام عليكم   
> لدي أحد الأصدقاء ويريد الإشتراك في هذه الشركه , فهل لدى احد معلومات عنها ؟  
> وجزاكم الله خيرا

 *خد الحيطه و الحذر من كل شركه غير معروفه.
نصيحه تعادل رأس مالك.*   :Eh S(7):

----------


## abomoh

> *خد الحيطه و الحذر من كل شركه غير معروفه.
> نصيحه تعادل رأس مالك.*

 
جزاك الله خيرا  
طيب ممكن اعرف الشركات المشهوره ايه ؟  
وهل تعرف شركة انيستا فوركس ؟!

----------


## sarmad66

> السلام عليكم   
> لدي أحد الأصدقاء ويريد الإشتراك في هذه الشركه , فهل لدى احد معلومات عنها ؟  
> وجزاكم الله خيرا

 االسلام عليكم
انا تعاملت مع عشرات الشركات ولكن مع هذه الشركه اعتبرها مضيعه وقت اناا فتحت حساب معهم وعندما طلبت سحب مبلغ تم تصفير االحساب عند منتتصف الليل وضاع الشغل كله نصيحه ابتعد عن هذه الشركه

----------


## abomoh

> االسلام عليكم
> انا تعاملت مع عشرات الشركات ولكن مع هذه الشركه اعتبرها مضيعه وقت اناا فتحت حساب معهم وعندما طلبت سحب مبلغ تم تصفير االحساب عند منتتصف الليل وضاع الشغل كله نصيحه ابتعد عن هذه الشركه

 ربنا يخليك يباشا طمنتني   
بس ايه رأيك في نيستا ؟!

----------


## maroctrader

انستا متلاعبة جدا بالأسعار + ريكوت لدرجة كبيرة + أسعارها مرتفعة نقطتين على الأسعار منصات الشركات الاخرى شوف بعينك

----------


## abomoh

يعني ايه ريكوت ؟!

----------


## El Marshal

requotes 
يعني

----------


## abomoh

ممم شكرا يجماعه , وبالتوفيق لكم

----------


## a3s2010

ليس انت وحدك الضحية فهناك مئات الضحايا للأسف  وخاصة مع شركة النصب الاولى بالعالم العربي وهي UFX Markets  ( لها عدة اسماء في السوق وهي نفس الشركة ونفس الاشخاص او تتبع لنفس الادارة : UFX Markets = UFX bank = Markets.com =Bforex = 4xp )فهي الأكثر نشاطا على الساحة الالكترونية باستخدامهم برامج مطورة تحاكي واقع الفوركس والتجارة العالمية بالسلع والمعادن  ، و المصيبة ان بعض الضحايا  ليس لديه علم انه كان ضحية نصب و احتيال و يعتقد انه خسر لقلة خبرته ، و لا يدري ان البرنامج الذي كان يعمل عليه اصلا ليس برنامج حقيقي و انه غير مرتبط بالسوق المالي في الاصل و ان الشركة لها نشاطين الاول ظاهر و الثني مخفي ، و الظاهر يكون في دولة الترخيص و المخفي للأسف في الدول العربية وخاصة الخليج العربي  ، الحقيقة انه سلوك هذه الشركة مشين و انها شركات وهمية اي ان التداولات غير حقيقية وانما عبارة عن منصة تداول يتحكم بها بواسطة برامج تحاكي الواقع و تستخدم كل ما تستطيع لسرقة اموالنا ، و تتنتحل صفة الحسابات الاسلامية وهم عصابات يهودية او تعمل باشراف يهودي ويستخدمون اسماء عربية (انتحال شخصيات) انا اعني ان الاسماء الظاهرة غير حقيقية لتصعب ملاحقتهم  ،وكذلك يستخدمون ارقام دولية بالغالب رقم بريطاني والذي يبدأ ( 44 +) او ارقام من دولة البحرين او غيرها من ارقام دولية و الحقيقة ان مصدر الرقم ليس بريطانيا او البحرين  وانما هو داخل اسرائيل وقد اثبت ذلك بالدليل من الجهات الرسمية , والحقيقة ان تجربتي مشابهة لتجربتك حيث اتصل على شخص واقنعني بالدخول وفتح حساب ولم استطع الا ان افتح حساب لديهم وذلك لان لديهم قدرة عالية جدا بالاقناع في البداية وقد يغروك بالبونص ويربحوك مرابح خيالية في البداية وهذا عبارة عن طعم وملعوب كبير لكي تودع اكبر مبالغ لديك عندهم وقد يستمروا في ذلك اسابيع يربحونك مرابح وهمية الى ان تطلب منهم سحب جزء من اموالك وعندها يتغير تعاملهم راسا على عقب ويبدؤوا يلعبوا معك ويوهموك انك خسرت نقودك وعندها عرفت اني قد اكون ضحية لقضية نصب و عندما بحثت في الانترنت وجدت انها شركة نصابة ، و اثناء بحثي عثرت على محامي متخصص في مسائل الفوريكس و هو بالمناسبة عربي اردني و اتصلت معه و اخبرني بان اراجع البنك و ان اعترض على السحوبات التي تمت بدون تفويض مني و ان اقوم بالغاء البطاقة ، و بالفعل في اليوم التالي قمت بمراجعة البنك و تمكنت من استرداد جزء كبير من مبلغي ، و لا زلت على تواصل مع المحامي وعنده عدد كبير من الضحايا و اخبرني انه بصدد رفع قضية لمجموعة من الضحايا بالتعاون مع جهات قضائية فدرالية ، و انا مع رفع القضية و مستعد للمواصلة فيها حتى لو كلفتني عشرت اضعاف خسارتي و ساطالبهم بالتعويض عن كل خسارة و عن اضراري المعنوية و عن كل شيء .ولله الحمد تم التعرف على هويات الاشخاص الحقيقية كما اخبرني المحامي وانه بصدد رفع دعوى ايقاف عبر الانتربول الدولي .... وقد كتبت هذه الرسالة لغرض الافادة لمن تعرض لعميلة نصب الا يسكت ويجب عليه المطالبة وليس هدف الرسالة الترويج او الدعاية لاني انا ضحية مثلكم وشعرت بالالم لاكثر من عام ... 
و المحامي هو المحامي سامي العوض ، محامي اردني و دولي معروف
وله اتصالاته بعدة دول اوروبية وآسيوية بالاضافة الى الامريكتين وكندا
  >>> المحامي الأردني " سامي العوض بني دومي " 
  للتواصل عبر الايميل مع المحامي [email protected] 
Mobile : + 962 79 77 777 43 
وقم بزيارة صفحته الالكترونية :www.jordan-lawyer.com

----------


## اياد احمد

انا جربتها ولا انصح بها .....خدماتها سيئه ولا يتعرف عليك احد بعد الايداع...^^

----------


## shams4

ابتعد عن الشركات الغير معروفه -- خليك مع الشركات المشهوره مثل فوركس كوم وفوركسول وفوركس سي ام  ايضا هناك بنوك قويه مثل ساكسو بنك وبعض البنوك في سويسرا -- الافضل استشير المنتدى وافتح حساب عن طريقهم

----------


## ابو يوسف2016

السلام عليكم
احب احذركم اخوتي من شركة فايف ماركت 5market فهي شركة نصابه ومحتله يوجد بها نصاب اسمه ابو خالد نصب عليا في 4 الاف دولار الشركة ليس لها ترخيص ولا تسطيع سحب اي رصيد منها والمنصه وهمية حسبنا الله الوكيل فيك يابو خالد

----------


## ahmed_prince

كانت جيدة حتى وقت قريب لكن اصبح عليها علامات استفهام كثيرة

----------


## wadah forex

لا انصح بها تجربتي معهم كانت سيئة

----------


## عابرة سبيل5

سمعتها  سيىء جدا

----------

